# Gas line sizing for pool heater.



## dobrien1030 (Mar 26, 2012)

I want to run a gas line to my pool for a heater which will be approximately 75 feet from my main meter. I can't really tap off of that, since it's in the front of the house. I have 3/4 through out the whole house, which is used for a 100,000 BTU furnace, a 50 gallon water heater, a standard stove and dryer. My question is, can I tap off the 3/4 pipe that feeds the stove, and punch that out the house, that distance will be about 5 feet, than run it an additional 50 feet to the back of my pool for a 150,000 BTU heater. I am fairly handy, I ran gas pipe before, the only thing I'm not sure on is sizing up the line.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds doubtful if your piping is only inches water column. Increasing your service pressure would increase your pipe's capacity. That would depend on if your gas utility offers that. You could run an underground line from the meter, then you wouldn't have to look at a gas line running around your house. Also, check with the gas company if your meter will handle the increases capacity. You may need a bigger meter.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

At 50' 3/4 sch40 black pipe will do 151,000 BTU (Less than 2 psi, .5 in w.c.)

But, You also have to consider the pipe size you are connecting to, the distance from the point of connection to the meter and all other appliances being served by the line you want to connect to and then calculate for proper sizing from the point of connection to the meter to be sure pipe is sized correctly.

I would have to say as the current question asked then, no you will not be correctly sized.

I would also say that I would bet that the pipe from the meter to the point you want to connect will need to be increased in size to be properly sized.

But only proper sizing will tell.

I know the question you will ask next will be " But we won't be using the furnace during the summer so won't it work?"

No, because code does not dictate between summer and winter appliances. Have to size all appliance as to "IF" all appliances operate at the same time there will be ample gas supply for each.


----------



## dobrien1030 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Thanks*

My incomming line comming into the house is 3/4. I have that throughout the whole house. 

From the meter it goes about 10 feet and serves a 40 gallon water heater, rated at 40,000 BTUs, than my Furnace which is rated at 100,000 BTUs, my dryer is 21,000 BTUs, and the total stove/oven cappacity is 71,000BTUs. My meter is rated at 200 cubic foot. The line I want to tap off of is the 3/4 Black pipe that serves my stove. I want to put a T there, and than send it about 50 foot underground for my pool heater. So far the total house BTU is 231,000. I am waiting for a call back from the gas company.


----------



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

You will never have enough pressure at the pool heater to get it to light. Ask me how I know!
Most gas service runs on a few ounces of pressure. Look at the specifications for your heater and it will list the minimum pressure required.

Your best bet is to see if you can get the gas company to convert you over to a PSI meter (pounds per square inch). The downside to this is you will require a regulator at each appliance as the appliances cannot run on the higher pressure. Regulators might even be installed by the gas company if you are nice to them. They gave me all I needed and were required to install the regulators inside the house where required.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i have seen this before with failure look in pool heater install instructions and it should give you a pipe size vs distance chart. the last pool heater "150,000 btu we connect. we used gastite flash shield http://www.firstcommunicate.com/titeflex/gastite/g61601/ 
tapped in between meter and pressure regulate ran near pool heater installed regulator then put in about 10 feet of regulated gas pipe and increased pipe size to connect to heater so not to pressure lock gas valve on heater


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dobrien1030 said:


> I want to run a gas line to my pool for a heater which will be approximately 75 feet from my main meter. I can't really tap off of that, since it's in the front of the house. I have 3/4 through out the whole house, which is used for a 100,000 BTU furnace, a 50 gallon water heater, a standard stove and dryer. My question is, can I tap off the 3/4 pipe that feeds the stove, and punch that out the house, that distance will be about 5 feet, than run it an additional 50 feet to the back of my pool for a 150,000 BTU heater. I am fairly handy, I ran gas pipe before, the only thing I'm not sure on is sizing up the line.


as everyone said based on your set up now you are under sized...do you have a regulator on your line ..if you do your gas supplier my increase your pressure to support your load...but you may have to install other regulators at your appliances....just a thougth,,


----------



## dobrien1030 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank, everyone for your help, I'm still waiting for a call from the gas company!


----------

